# Pocket Hole jig made from scrap



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all
I was looking for a Pocket Hole jig made from scrap and here is what I have found, 

AMF (Almost Free) Pocket Hole Jig

Hope it will be helpful for some of you guys.

Thanks

Obaid


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice find Obaid.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I find these very handy Obaid and there are a few metric sizes. You can make quite a few drilling jigs with them and they are cheap.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Carpenter12 said:


> Hi all
> I was looking for a Pocket Hole jig made from scrap and here is what I have found,
> 
> AMF (Almost Free) Pocket Hole Jig
> ...


That looks pretty cool. Nice and econimical way of making a simple jig for use on small projects.

However, I like mine better. :dance3: And it will run circles around the regular jigs. Drill as fast as you can move the board and drill. In between the foot pedal activates the clamp which holds the board. Best thing I ever did.

Especially useful for drilling pocket holes in face frame material or along the side of cabinets, and the bottom and top. Well over 300 for our kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> That looks pretty cool. Nice and econimical way of making a simple jig for use on small projects.
> 
> However, I like mine better. :dance3: And it will run circles around the regular jigs. Drill as fast as you can move the board and drill. In between the foot pedal activates the clamp which holds the board. Best thing I ever did.
> 
> Especially useful for drilling pocket holes in face frame material or along the side of cabinets, and the bottom and top. Well over 300 for our kitchen cabinets.


I agree with you Mike, your's is better. If I have to do 300 kitchen cabinets I will definitely be looking for it. 
Thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Carpenter12 said:


> I agree with you Mike, your's is better. If I have to do 300 kitchen cabinets I will definitely be looking for it.
> Thanks


That was 300 screws, not cabinets. I don't think I have the stamina for that many cabinets.

Note: I have the single hole jig and have used it several times.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> That was 300 screws, not cabinets. I don't think I have the stamina for that many cabinets.
> 
> Note: I have the single hole jig and have used it several times.


Phew, 300 screws! still too many for me. I mistaken there about the 300 kitchen cabinets.

I made this jig last night, glued the pieces and I am very excited to use it now.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Obaid. I like to use pocket holes everywhere I can. Even in outdoor construction. The Kreg jig doesn't drilll a hole with a large enough diameter for star drive deck screws, so what you have shared is a great alternative for that purpose.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Carpenter12 said:


> Phew, 300 screws! still too many for me. I mistaken there about the 300 kitchen cabinets.
> 
> I made this jig last night, glued the pieces and I am very excited to use it now.


Cool. Post some pics when you get time.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great, Obaid! That's why, this forum is great! Sid


----------



## Aquaman (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Obeid, always wanted one and now I can get to build my own!


----------

